# Does pushbutton flush at center top of toilet tank comply with ADA?



## Yikes

I have developers who want to use the pressure assist 0.8 GPM toilets in public housing.  As you can see on this spec sheet, the flush actuator is a pushbutton on the top/center of the toilet.

CBC 11B-604.6 and ADA 604.6 require that "*flush controls shall be located on the **open side** of the water closet*".

Assuming the button is about 1" diameter, that means about 1/2" of button surface is on the "open side".

Question: Does a center button mean the requirement of 604.6?


----------



## mark handler

The cut sheet says it complies with 2010 ADASAD

but I have doubts.  Can you depress the button with a stump?  Can you reach it while in a chair? Can the grab bar interfere with the operation? It may meet the intent and not the letter of the code/standards.


----------



## Yikes

UPDATE:  I talked to the manufacturer, and it turns out they also have a side-flush tank (model #N7714TFH) that is not shown on their website.  My problem is solved - - but I sure wish they would put the side-flush version on their webpage where they claim ADA compliance!

Thanks to all who responded for your opinions. (And Mark, I agree with your concerns about a center flush being - at the very least - less than ideal.)


----------



## ADAguy

And the manufacturer is?


----------



## mark handler

*Niagara*


----------

